# Updating applications



## mooreted (Sep 5, 2009)

I am a bit confused about updating FreeBSD. In Windows and Linux you update a lot to get the latest releases and bug fixes. I am getting the impression that in FreeBSD, you install RELEASE and just use "freebsd-update fetch update" to get patches.

One thing I notice is that Firefox is 2.0.0.2, which is old. Should I use portsnap and build world to get the latest software or should I leave it be and just get security patches.

I know, newbie question, but I've been searching for two days and still am not sure what the correct answer is.


----------



## vivek (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is what I do to upgrade all installed apps:

```
portsnap fetch update
pkg_version -l '<'
vi /usr/ports/UPDATING
portmaster -Da
```

http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-updating-software-ports-applications/


----------



## ale (Sep 5, 2009)

On FreeBSD, Operating System is separated from 3rd parties applications.
You can upgrade the os from sources or using freebsd-update.
To upgrade 3rd parties apps, you can use ports (sources) or packages (binaries).

Firefox-2 is a required dependecy for other packages, but you can install the latest 3.5 from ports or packages.


----------



## ale (Sep 5, 2009)

Here you can find more on updating:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html
and here about installing apps from ports/packages:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## phoenix (Sep 5, 2009)

mooreted said:
			
		

> I am a bit confused about updating FreeBSD. In Windows and Linux you update a lot to get the latest releases and bug fixes. I am getting the impression that in FreeBSD, you install RELEASE and just use "freebsd-update fetch update" to get patches.
> 
> One thing I notice is that Firefox is 2.0.0.2, which is old. Should I use portsnap and build world to get the latest software or should I leave it be and just get security patches.
> 
> I know, newbie question, but I've been searching for two days and still am not sure what the correct answer is.



Updates are separated into two:

update the base OS using either *freebsd-update* or the buildworld cycle
update third-party software via the ports tree

This is something that people from coming from Linux struggle with, but that people coming from Windows grasp right away.

In Linux, there's no separation between "the OS" and "the apps you use".  It's all just one giant collection of packages, managed via yum, apt, yast, etc.

In Windows, there's a clear separation between "the OS" and "the apps you use".  You update Windows via the Windows Update website.  And you update your apps via whatever tools ship with that app.

Similar with FreeBSD.  There's a clear separation.  You update the OS using freebsd-update.  And you use the ports tree to manage your apps.

Read the man pages for freebsd-update, portsnap, and portmaster.  Those should cover everything you need to know.  But reading through the handbook would be helpful as well.


----------



## mooreted (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Guess I've been using Linux too long.

Following the handbook I did:

freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
portupgrade -af

After about 12 hours I got tired of watching the compiler run. Then I tried portsnap, but it didn't update applications. Then I read about portmaster; at this point I thought I might be getting off track and thought I better ask.

Your replies are very helpful, I appreciate it.


----------



## ale (Sep 6, 2009)

freebsd-update is to upgrade the operating system
portsnap is to update the ports tree
portmaster/portupgrade/... is to install/upgrade the ports

Did you read the links I've posted? What is not clear?


----------



## mooreted (Sep 7, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> freebsd-update is to upgrade the operating system
> portsnap is to update the ports tree
> portmaster/portupgrade/... is to install/upgrade the ports
> 
> Did you read the links I've posted? What is not clear?



No, that's what I did before I read your post. I'm glad I stopped and asked. As I said, your help is very appreciated. You all have cleared it up quite nicely. Thank you.


----------



## ale (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry if I sounded rude, it wasn't my intention.
I didn't understood if you were expecting more help on #6, so my intention was to ask you if you were in the need of more details or help in some parts.


----------



## mooreted (Sep 8, 2009)

No problem; I probably should have been more clear.

Thanks for all your help.


----------

